# Kettenführung Slide



## Stephan1948 (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo Radon Gemeinde,

fahre nen Slide AM 140 und plane die Anschaffung einer Kettenführung. Wer hat eine montiert und kann mir Tipps geben welche sich gut montieren lässt bzw. welche Erfahrungen man damit gemacht hat.
Habe ne XT-Kurbel montiert und fahre sie noch 3-fach. Bin aber nicht abgeneigt auf ne 2-fach mit 36er und Bashguard umzurüsten.

Bin über jeden hilfreichen Tip dankbar!!

Grüße


----------



## ml IX (12. Mai 2011)

Kann dir die Stinger von NC17 ans Herz legen.
Futzt besten mit 2fach 22-36.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stephan1948 (17. Mai 2011)

*up*

sonst keiner der mir nen Tip geben kann??


----------



## hypocrisy76 (17. Mai 2011)

Stephan1948 schrieb:


> *up*
> 
> sonst keiner der mir nen Tip geben kann??


 
Schau mal unter diesem Link
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=481453

Ich versuch mir gerade eine eigene Kettenführung zu basteln, d. h. ähnlich der Bionicon nur mit geteiltem Rohr, damit ich nicht die Kette jedesmal öffnen/schließen muss und mit eigener Aufnahme.


----------



## kevinphillip (18. Mai 2011)

Es kommt demnächst ein neues xtr schaltwerk raus mit einer einstellung für die kettenspannung vielleicht funktioniert das so gut das die kette nicht mehr schlägt....dann brauchst du nur noch den rockring.


----------



## rOha (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo Stephan,

ich habe gerade mein 2010er Slide genauso umgebaut:

An der XT Kurbel das grosse (42er) und mittlere Kettenblatt (32er) entfernt, das mittlere durch ein SLX 36er Blatt ersetzt und das grosse durch den NC-17 Ring God C4 in Lexan weiss, für 36er Kettenblatt (mein Slide ist weiss). Dazu die NC-17 'Stinger' 2fach Kettenführung für Tretlagerbefestigung (anstelle des Distantringes vor dem Tretlagerring).

Beim Bashguard sind die benötigten Kettenblattschrauben schon dabei.

Resultat: Genauso wollte ich es! Das 36er Blatt passt imho super zum kleinen 22er Orignalblatt, keine Probleme mit der Schaltbarkeit, die Gangabstufung ist super, die grossen Gänge auf dem 42er Blatt hatte ich ohnehin nur sehr selten gebraucht. Auf gerader Strecke praktisch nie, und wenn es runter geht, lass ich es halt etwas früher rollen 

Ausser der Umwerferbegrenzung, damit nur die zwei Blätter schaltbar sind) hab' ich sonst niy anpassen müssen.

Ich kann's empfehlen - Grüsse,
Roland


----------



## Robby2107 (20. Mai 2011)

Werde mir das mit einer Kettenführung an meinem Skeen mal überlegen. Aber die Kettenblätter bleiben alle dran, brauch ich ja. 

Will aber dieses elende Kettenschlagen im Gelände weghaben. Trotz Kettenstrebenschutz knallt die nämlich ziemlich arg. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## ml IX (20. Mai 2011)

rOha schrieb:


> Hallo Stephan,
> 
> ich habe gerade mein 2010er Slide genauso umgebaut:
> 
> ...



Sach ich doch. Einfach perfekt. 
;-)

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Xillber (18. September 2011)

Die Kettenführung von Stinger (N17) lässt sich super mit der Modifikation der Rolle auch 3 fach Fahren !!!!


----------



## FFreak (21. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin auch auf der Suche nach ner 2fach KeFü für mein 2011er AM Foreseason Slide. 
Bei dem sind jedoch GXP Lager verbaut, die keine Spacer haben, so dass ich mir nun nicht sicher bin, ob man da trotzdem eine KeFü mit Lagerklemmung nutzen kann. 

Wie stark ist das Material bei euren Lagerklemmungen, welches sich zw. Rahmen und Lagerschale klemmt? 
Ich gehe mal von 1mm bis 1,5mm aus - würde das schon einen negativen Einfluss auf die Kettenlinie oder die Belastungen auf die Lagerschalen haben? Hat das ggf Auswirkungen auf die Montage/Befestigung der SRAM X.9 Kurbel? 

Würde mich über fachkundige Infos freuen


----------



## ml IX (21. September 2011)

FFreak schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auch auf der Suche nach ner 2fach KeFü für mein 2011er AM Foreseason Slide.
> Bei dem sind jedoch GXP Lager verbaut, die keine Spacer haben, so dass ich mir nun nicht sicher bin, ob man da trotzdem eine KeFü mit Lagerklemmung nutzen kann.
> ...



Kann dir die Bionicon ans Herz legen. Wieder an der Kettenstrebe befestigt und futz einwandfrei und das bei 10g. Hatte vorher die Stinger und bin froh, dass ich gewechselt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

